# New generation Tyrepal



## mikebeaches

Our van was supplied new without a spare wheel and, unfortunately, there isn't anywhere to fit one as an extra, apart from hanging it on the back wall of the van.

As a consequence, I'm fairly apprehensive, especially when travelling abroad. And I don't hold out a lot of hope for success with the can of gunk supplied either.

But I digress. A few weeks ago I spotted an advert in the Telegraph for a so-called new generation Tyrepal product - TB99 - together with a money-off offer. I checked out the website and decided to go ahead, as the discounted price seemed very reasonable.

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/products/tb99-4-or-5-wheel-tpms

It was fairly easy to set up the monitor - which is very neat and compact; and also to just screw the special sensing caps on each of the wheel valves.

To my pleasant surprise, everything worked perfectly. And now we're travelling around southern Spain I am at least reassured whenever I glance at the monitor to check the pressures. I can also check the temperature of each tyre with the touch of a button on the monitor too. It is fitted with a pressure and temperature alarm also.

One of the things that surprised me slightly was just how much the pressure of each tyre increases when travelling at speed, especially in the weather we're getting down here at the moment.

I've been meaning to post a note on MHF of my initial impressions for a week or two. But I was finally prompted to do it today because I've just received a promotional email from the company which includes a discount code - EM1401 - for £20 off any system purchased before 16 June '14.

I have no connection wiith the company, other than as a - so far - satisfied customer.

I still wish I'd got a spare wheel - but at least this device is enabling me to travel a little more relaxed.

Mike


----------



## rowley

I bought one this morning and managed to get £29 discount using voucher code ATT1311


----------



## mikebeaches

rowley said:


> I bought one this morning and managed to get £29 discount using voucher code ATT1311


Well done Rowley! Hope you like the product as much as I do. And thanks for providing a better discount code too.

My monitor sits neatly in the empty space above the radio in our Ducato X250. Out of direct sunlight, and prying eyes!

Mike


----------



## Robell

mikebeaches said:


> One of the things that surprised me slightly was just how much the pressure of each tyre increases when travelling at speed,


I bought one a month or so back and I agree it's reassuring (even though I've got a spare tyre on the van now) having had experience with a tyre bursting several years back. Like you though I was surprised at the pressure change when travelling, as I set the upper limit at 10psi (10% + a bit) above normal, thinking it would never get that far above, and the tyre alarm kept going off. Sometimes the increase is as much as 12-14psi , which is almost 1 bar ! 8O So much for the supplier's recommendation of 10% above.


----------



## Mrplodd

None too sure how a Tyrepal system will assist you if you don't have a spare! I would have thought "Puncturesafe" or similar would prove more useful/practical? Or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## mikebeaches

Mrplodd said:


> None too sure how a Tyrepal system will assist you if you don't have a spare! I would have thought "Puncturesafe" or similar would prove more useful/practical? Or am I missing something obvious?


No you are correct. It's more a peace of mind thing really.

Although, the Tyrepal alarms might alert you quick enough to avoid wrecking a tyre and be able to use the gunk and pump supplied with the van? Then again, perhaps not? I'm probably deluding myself.

Mike


----------



## Robell

I have to agree it's more a peace of mind thing - and possibly avoiding wrecking a tyre.

On the occasion I had a puncture, I had borrowed my brother's MH (my first time to drive one) and was travelling at 60mph when a rear tyre went. I initially heard a quiet(ish) noise which I thought was from under the bonnet, so looked for a suitable place to pull over and check. Mistake !! 8O Within 10 seconds or so the noise got worse, and the penny dropped, so to speak. :idea: By the time I pulled over the tyre was trashed. Luckily there was a spare. So, since having my own MH the thought of repeating that experience doesn't fill me with enthusiasm 8O therefore if I have some warning that the tyre is even slightly underinflated I will hopefully have time to check it. Well, that's the theory anyway.


----------



## p-c

Hi
Be careful. you can not use tyrepal if you have pucturesafe, or similar. A shame as I was quite tempted. Still tempted for one of the cars.
p-c


----------



## nicholsong

I am interested in the Tyrepal as I think it useful to know what is happening.

However I have some questions which are not answered from the OP's link.

The sensors replace the dust caps, but to measure the pressure air must be released to the sensor. I assume therefore that the Sensor in some way depresses the spring-loaded plunger in the tyre vave. The sensor is then subject to the full pressure of the tyre.

This pressure has to be sealed to stop it leaking. Presumably the seal relied upon is that between the sensor thread and the thread on the valve. Is this the case?

If so it would appear that that seal could be broken or partially broken by stone damage, (but not sufficient to dislodge the sensor and prevent it from the depressing of the valve plunger), thus the air pressure could leak and soon one would have a flat tyre.

Maybe I have misunderstood how the sensor is fed with pressure and how that pressure is sealed.

Could somebody please enlighten me.

Geoff


----------



## mikebeaches

Geoff
You are correct - the sensor does depress the valve

When you screw the sensor on there is a brief hiss of air escaping.

However, I don't think it is a potential problem. The sensors are quite robust.

Sorry, brief reply - on phone.

Mike


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Geoff

The sensors are as described just a screw on cap with a rubber seal against the top face of the tyre valve, I can't see a problem with this arrangement.

I have just fitted tyre-pal monitors to ours but having twin rear wheels the valves are piped through to the stainless wheel trims so I used the flow "through monitors" which sit in the middle of the high pressure pipe work. I did it that way because the valve cap sensors would be sticking straight out sideways from the wheel discs and I thought that they were a bit vulnerable.

All works well though and it is good to see the pressures.

Martin


----------



## bigcats30

I hope you are all carrying Tyre inflators too as its all well and good seeing your tyre pressures drop but if you are in the middle of nowhere....you're kinda stuffed.


----------



## VanFlair

bigcats30 said:


> I hope you are all carrying Tyre inflators too as its all well and good seeing your tyre pressures drop but if you are in the middle of nowhere....you're kinda stuffed.


I have an electric one charged up in the garage but it is so slow a bike track pump is better (also have Dyna-plug temporary repair plugs).

Martin


----------



## mikebeaches

bigcats30 said:


> I hope you are all carrying Tyre inflators too as its all well and good seeing your tyre pressures drop but if you are in the middle of nowhere....you're kinda stuffed.


Yes, thanks. In fact, I carry two. The one that was supplied with the van, and a second one I bought to have in my previous van (that did have a spare wheel!).

As I understand, even the ones supplied by the manufacturer with the van are sometimes not up to the job.

Mike


----------



## BillCreer

Bought one and fitted it this morning in about 10mins.

Does what it says on the box.

No messing about, as with so much stuff these days, and quality seems spot on.

I like the fact that the display box and all the sensors all switch themselves off, after about 5mis, when no movement is detected so battery life should be in the order of many months(if not years) for the sensors and same for recharging the display box.

Seems idiot proof to fit and only an idiot would miss the fact that their tyre is going down.

Thanks to the previous post for recommending it.


----------



## nicholsong

BillCreer said:


> Bought one and fitted it this morning in about 10mins.
> 
> Does what it says on the box.
> 
> No messing about, as with so much stuff these days, and quality seems spot on.
> 
> I like the fact that the display box and all the sensors all switch themselves off, after about 5mis, when no movement is detected so battery life should be in the order of many months(if not years) for the sensors and same for recharging the display box.
> 
> Seems idiot proof to fit and only an idiot would miss the fact that their tyre is going down.
> 
> Thanks to the previous post for recommending it.


Bill

I can understand how the display could switch itself off, maybe by sensing that it is no longer receiving current from the charging system, but I am intrigued to know how the sensors detect non-movement?

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer

nicholsong said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought one and fitted it this morning in about 10mins.
> 
> Does what it says on the box.
> 
> No messing about, as with so much stuff these days, and quality seems spot on.
> 
> I like the fact that the display box and all the sensors all switch themselves off, after about 5mis, when no movement is detected so battery life should be in the order of many months(if not years) for the sensors and same for recharging the display box.
> 
> Seems idiot proof to fit and only an idiot would miss the fact that their tyre is going down.
> 
> Thanks to the previous post for recommending it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> I can understand how the display could switch itself off, maybe by sensing that it is no longer receiving current from the charging system, but I am intrigued to know how the sensors detect non-movement?
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Me too Geoff and I thought that would be a weak point but they do. They all switched themselves off in the sequence that I fitted them. I took one off and gave it a shake and it came up on the display which hadn't timed out at that point. Very small motion sensors.(including the display which does not need an external power supply when in use) 
Batteries for the sensor are easy to replace, however, and they give you good simple tool to help with the job.

The only thing that is slightly messy is that you are given alen screws(with 4 spares and keys) to secure them in place. I'm not going to fit mine so don't tell anyone.


----------



## Robell

Just a note - I read somewhere that it's worth putting a smear of coppaslip on the threads before screwing the sensors on to the tyres. I think it was something to do with the sensors corroding due to dissimilar metals and then being a bu****r to get off.

Seems like a good idea to me. Just have to find some now. Anybody know if it's a car spares shop item, or only a trade item?


----------



## BillCreer

Robell said:


> Just a note - I read somewhere that it's worth putting a smear of coppaslip on the threads before screwing the sensors on to the tyres. I think it was something to do with the sensors corroding due to dissimilar metals and then being a bu****r to get off.
> 
> Seems like a good idea to me. Just have to find some now. Anybody know if it's a car spares shop item, or only a trade item?


Hi,
You can buy a tube in any Halfords type shop.


----------



## bigcats30

any grease will do...even silicone...even Vaseline or WD40 etc

even the wax from your ears will do the same job


----------



## mikebeaches

BillCreer said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that is slightly messy is that you are given alen screws(with 4 spares and keys) to secure them in place. I'm not going to fit mine so don't tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like your Tyrepal kit Bill! I meant to mention the silly grub screws in my original post - they were a bit more of a faff to fit than I expected, so I've taken your approach - and not bothered. :lol:
> 
> I did check the wheel sensor caps for tightness after a few hundred miles, and they were fine. Must say they look quite discreet and most folk wouldn't notice them, especially if you've been able to locate the monitor out of sight of prying eyes. As I mentioned, my monitor is positioned just on the front edge of the cuby hole above the radio in my X250. Also keeps it out of direct sunlight through the windscreen.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nicholsong

Obviously a good idea to grease if there is a mismatch of metals.

But I wonder why there is the mismatch? What is the metal in the sensor? Have they used brass or some softer metal to ensure the seal on the threads?

If so, it takes me back to my earlier question about possible shearing damage to the sensor resulting in a leak - more likely if a soft metal has been used?

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer

nicholsong said:


> Obviously a good idea to grease if there is a mismatch of metals.
> 
> But I wonder why there is the mismatch? What is the metal in the sensor? Have they used brass or some softer metal to ensure the seal on the threads?
> 
> If so, it takes me back to my earlier question about possible shearing damage to the sensor resulting in a leak - more likely if a soft metal has been used?
> 
> Geoff


Brass Geoff. If they do leak you'll be the first to know it and instantly.

Go on send your order in you know you deserve a set. You won't be disappointed.

I use ACF-50.


----------



## BillCreer

A nice touch, that's often missing with small extra display units, the motion sensor also switches a light on to give you an illuminated display even without a power cord fitted.


----------



## BillCreer

nicholsong said:


> Obviously a good idea to grease if there is a mismatch of metals.
> 
> But I wonder why there is the mismatch? What is the metal in the sensor? Have they used brass or some softer metal to ensure the seal on the threads?
> 
> If so, it takes me back to my earlier question about possible shearing damage to the sensor resulting in a leak - more likely if a soft metal has been used?
> 
> Geoff


Something popped into my head the other day that I've just been out and confirmed.

Most valves are brass and so are the new sensor caps. No need for grease on mine anyway.

Just wonder who has valves made of another metal.


----------



## Mrplodd

Slightly off topic but still relevant.....

If you dont have a spare and are relying on the kit supplied with the base vehicle you need to check the date on the can of Gunk !! It has a finite life so if its out of date you MIGHT want to consider replacing it??

Sit down first as I believe the cost is about thirty quid a pop. 

So if you get a puncture you will use this £30 tin of gunk to "get you home" Once you have "Got home" you will need to buy a new tyre because, as I understand it, a tyre that has been punctured, and sealed with said gunk, cannot then be repaired. 

So you have the cost of a new tyre AND the cost of a can of sealant to find   Does ANYONE think this is a "Good system" for a MH??? I sure as hell dont :wink: 

Glad I have bought another wheel and tyre !!


----------



## nicholsong

Bill

"Go on send your order in you know you deserve a set. You won't be disappointed. "

I have done Bill (104 quid incl. postage)- should pick it up on my trip to UK tomorrow, back Tues, so fit Wed.

Geoff


----------



## cabby

Why do we actually need these, is it just a case of another toy to play with. Something else to watch on the dash as you drive along, waiting for it to show a problem so you can pull over and say well I saved ruining that tyre then. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

If you've ever wondered, after the handling seemed to be a bid sloppy, have I got a soft tyre then this tells you instantly.

Is it pouring rain and you haven't checked the tyre pressures for a while then this tells you instantly.

Slow punctures are easily spotted.

Every time you drive away it switches itself on and gives you the confidence that the tyres are ok. (go on, say there could be a nail or cut in them)

Yes and it a great toy that does what it says in the tin.


----------



## cabby

Maybe, but habits of a lifetime are that I walk round the vehicle before a journey to check lights and tyres. When working this was every day.
But I do see where you are coming from and yes it probably would happen at night in the rain on a country lane and no phone signal. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

BillCreer said:


> If you've ever wondered, after the handling seemed to be a bid sloppy, have I got a soft tyre then this tells you instantly.
> 
> Is it pouring rain and you haven't checked the tyre pressures for a while then this tells you instantly.
> 
> Slow punctures are easily spotted.
> 
> Every time you drive away it switches itself on and gives you the confidence that the tyres are ok. (go on, say there could be a nail or cut in them)
> 
> Yes and it a great toy that does what it says in the tin.


Bill

I have just fitted my Tyrepal - I had waited till I topped-up the pressures at our friendly tyre fitter next door. I asked for 4.0bar front and 4.62bar rear.

I have fitted one front and one rear sensor and they are reading 4.9bar front (which triggered the High pressure alarm I had set) and 5.3bar rear.

Very disappointing to know that either their professional gauge or the Tyrepal is faulty. Now the problem is to find which, but it is a huge difference.

I was also surprised that the booklet did not tell you about registering each monitor before fitting them until section 9, so had to take them off again to register them(would not work with them on)

Is it possible that they are not reading accurately because at the moment only 2 are registered? It had been a long day so the other 2 will have to wait till tomorrow.

Did anybody else have a similar problem? Have I done something wrong in setting up?

Geoff


----------



## hogan

I just followed the instructions re how to fit and register. And the tyre pal reads exactly as the garage inflator reads. Be carefull setting the high pressure alarm as mine increase by almost 15 psi when hot. The tyres are 6 years old so this may have something to do with the high increase in pressure when hot.


----------



## val33

I had been looking at these for a while and could not resist the special offer price 

Mine did not need to be 'registered', just fitted to the relevant tyre as marked on the sensor? Had to give them a good shake to activate, but other than that, they just worked.

Mine read exactly the same as my gauge, so I suspect that yours are correct Geoff.

I'm very happy with them. I like gadgets and I like the peace of mind offered!

Val


----------



## BillCreer

same experience as Val, Geoff.

I have noticed that there is up to 10 psi difference between the side parked in the sun and that in the shade. That's in the Manchester spring weather.
I now understand why people use tyre protection screens in the Med. areas.


----------



## nicholsong

val33 said:


> I had been looking at these for a while and could not resist the special offer price
> 
> Mine did not need to be 'registered', just fitted to the relevant tyre as marked on the sensor? Had to give them a good shake to activate, but other than that, they just worked.
> 
> Mine read exactly the same as my gauge, so I suspect that yours are correct Geoff.
> 
> I'm very happy with them. I like gadgets and I like the peace of mind offered!
> 
> Val


Val and Bill

I will fit the other two in the morning before it is too warm and see what readings I get.

If mine are accurate it brings into serious doubt the readings on the tyre fitter's gauge. But if they were over-inflated as much as Tyrepal says I doubt that there would be even the slight bulge in the sidewall.

Will report tomorrow.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer

Your alarm experience falls in line with mine as I didn't expect the sun to increase the pressure by the 10% that it did. What were the temperature differences?


----------



## peedee

I purchased and fitted a 6 wheel TC215 system 18 months ago. I have had nothing but problems with two sensors very exposed to the elements. Water gets into them and the battery soon goes flat. There are other problems as well, dirt an grit gets into the anti theft mechanism jamming it so it no longer rotates freely and they can be easily removed without the locking tool. The three screws holding the unit together which you must unscrew to change batteries also corrode and the end result is you cannot get them apart to change the batteries. All in all I am not happy with these sensors. There is now the TC215B available which uses the TB99 sensor. Has anyone experienced any difficulty with this model especially the sensors?

peedee


----------



## alshymer

*TyrePal*

Hi
I, like the previous poster had so much trouble with the Tyrepal. I sent it back for an exchange but the second was just as useless, so I asked for a refund, which I received.
I hope that the new model has a longer lifespan!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## peedee

*Re: TyrePal*



alshymer said:


> Hi
> I, like the previous poster had so much trouble with the Tyrepal. I sent it back for an exchange but the second was just as useless, so I asked for a refund, which I received.
> I hope that the new model has a longer lifespan!!!
> Regards
> Alshymer


What model was it alshymer? FYI the original supplier sold out in July and the business has been taken over by someone else.
peedee


----------



## VanFlair

Hi peedee

I use notice that you have a RS which will be IVECO base so trouble reading the inside wheel on the rear axle, I fitted the flow through sensors and have no complaints at all, they are fitted into the middle of flexible extension tubes and then the ends terminate at the Stainless wheel discs so topping up is easy. I guess one advantage of these is that they are protected from the weather by being inside the wheel. I know that your wheel trims are quite possibly different to ours.

Martin


----------



## listerdiesel

I like the idea, the item isn't too expensive if you are on 4 wheels, but with 12 wheels & tyres, it gets a bit expensive!

Land Rover do a nice one too, but that is way out on cost for most people.

We have spares, 2 for the trailer and the Mercedes now has 6 new tyres and a new spare, so hopefully we'll be OK.

Peter


----------



## readyforoff

I bought mine at the NEC back in February. It's been faultless and very accurate even detecting temperature differentials either side of the van when parked south facing. They've e mailed to inform me the kit is discontinued and no longer supported by spare parts but I'm free to purchase the updated kit. The company has changed hands so I've no idea if the warranty stands. If it does what are they going to use for replacement parts if needed ? If it ever does fail I'll be buying somebody else's product. From the thread it seems they've been very successfully selling the new kit whilst abandoning previous customers.


----------



## alshymer

*TyrePal*

Hi
Not sure of the model but it was around 4 years ago.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## peedee

VanFlair said:


> Hi peedee
> 
> I use notice that you have a RS which will be IVECO base so trouble reading the inside wheel on the rear axle, I fitted the flow through sensors and have no complaints at all, they are fitted into the middle of flexible extension tubes and then the ends terminate at the Stainless wheel discs so topping up is easy. I guess one advantage of these is that they are protected from the weather by being inside the wheel. I know that your wheel trims are quite possibly different to ours.
> 
> Martin


Thanks. I have not had any problems with the rear sensors which as you point out are recessed in the hub of the wheels and are not so exposed to the elements. My one concern about the rear ones is corrosion of the three screws holding the sensors together. If that happens I will be unable to change the batteries which are nearing end of life. I'll know soon.
peedee


----------



## androidGB

peedee said:


> I purchased and fitted a 6 wheel TC215 system 18 months ago. I have had nothing but problems with two sensors very exposed to the elements. Water gets into them and the battery soon goes flat. There are other problems as well, dirt an grit gets into the anti theft mechanism jamming it so it no longer rotates freely and they can be easily removed without the locking tool. The three screws holding the unit together which you must unscrew to change batteries also corrode and the end result is you cannot get them apart to change the batteries. All in all I am not happy with these sensors. There is now the TC215B available which uses the TB99 sensor. Has anyone experienced any difficulty with this model especially the sensors?
> 
> peedee


If anyone is interested I have a TA400 system with six sensors purchased in March this year (I have the invoice available) used for about 6 months. This version has the sealed sensors, with a 5 year battery life.
If you look on the Tyrepal website under Products>Previous models and you can see full details if you look at the Instruction Manual .PDF. Paid around £200 (can't look at invoice as we are away at the moment) looking for around half of that including postage. PM me if interested

Andrew


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> Thanks. I have not had any problems with the rear sensors which as you point out are recessed in the hub of the wheels and are not so exposed to the elements. My one concern about the rear ones is corrosion of the three screws holding the sensors together. If that happens I will be unable to change the batteries which are nearing end of life. I'll know soon.
> peedee


Well today I took all my sensors off to check the tyres, the rear recessed senors have also corroded and of the 6, I can only get three apart, and that was with some difficulty. The three screws hold the anti theft cover in place, once you have that off they look very much like a TB99 sensor but slightly larger. I do not think I can get the last three apart without damaging the anti theft cover but at least it will mean I can change the batteries and put them all back without the anti theft cover and hopefully have a working system.
peedee


----------

